# Brook Trout



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

I have fished each year that we hunted in Southern Utah with good results for Rainbows and Cutthroats. What bait or lure do you use to catch Brook Trout? I've never caught one but was told that they are plentiful in the lake that we fished.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

White maribou jigs. Or any maribou jig for that matter, so long as it's in a natural color


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks, I'll give it a try in September.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

I have caught a lot on Jakes lures also worms always seem to work well.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for the assistance


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

It has already been posted, but I use a mostly black marabou jig and a jake's lure that is gold with red dots.


----------



## brandonlarson (Oct 18, 2007)

what lake are you fishing?


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Pine Lake, off 22 near Ruby"s.


----------



## brandonlarson (Oct 18, 2007)

i've driven past pine lake but didn't ever fish it, not sure how many brook trout are in there but if you wanted to drive over to tropic res. you could catch plenty of brook trout in the stream above the lake. the higher up the canyon you go the more you get into the brookies. 
they're easy to catch and plentiful.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

brandonlarson said:


> i've driven past pine lake but didn't ever fish it, not sure how many brook trout are in there but if you wanted to drive over to tropic res. you could catch plenty of brook trout in the stream above the lake. the higher up the canyon you go the more you get into the brookies.
> they're easy to catch and plentiful.


+1 also I use a small #0 or #1 blue fox in those streams.. gold or the all silver one.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

My go to lure for brookies is a Mepps with a bright orange blade or body. Any spinner with some orange or yellow on it has usually worked well though.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

A great big thanks to all of you for the info. I'll try to get over to Tropic and Pine Lake this year. You guys have some beautiful country to fish and hunt in and thanks for letting us non residents utilize it.


----------

